# Growing your hair out



## star1692 (Aug 16, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone had some tips on growing your hair out.  Right now my hair is pretty short but its finally starting to gte a little bit of length to it.  I'm wanting it to get to at least shoulder length, but I am sooo far from that its unreal.  Anyway, and ideas or tips on letting it grow out??  Thanks!


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 16, 2006)

I am in the same boat!  I am trying gorw out a pixi cut into a bob, and I am almost there. (A freaking year later!)  What I have been doing is taking regular trips to the salon every 4 weeks to get my bottom/under layers trimed so the top layers can catch up.

As it has been growing in, I left in some long bangs, so I have something to "style" while the rest is growning out.  I rock a mini pompadour or a headband on bad hair days.  

It annoying, but you may have a period of a few months while you hate your growing out hairstyle, but it is temporary!  You have to stay stong a resist the urge to cut it if you don't like if you hair for a while.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sewpunk* 
_I am in the same boat! I am trying gorw out a pixi cut into a bob, and I am almost there. (A freaking year later!) What I have been doing is taking regular trips to the salon every 4 weeks to get my bottom/under layers trimed so the top layers can catch up.

As it has been growing in, I left in some long bangs, so I have something to "style" while the rest is growning out. I rock a mini pompadour or a headband on bad hair days. 

It annoying, but you may have a period of a few months while you hate your growing out hairstyle, but it is temporary! You have to stay stong a resist the urge to cut it if you don't like if you hair for a while.







_

 
God, I hear ya girlie! I have done this many a time! It's like my thing, chop all my hair off ala Winona Ryder in her short hair days then grow it out, and repeat. I've been doing this for years!
But I do exactly what Sewpunk says...I have them keep cutting the back and let the top grow out. While the layers are growing out, headbands & scarves are my best friends! Invest in some! I'm not much of a bobby pin girl, but that'll work too. Just get creative b/c there are times in the growing out phase when your hair looks like crap and all you're gonna want to do is rip it out! But stay strong. As for me, it takes about a year as well to grow my hair from pixie short to about above shoulder bob length.
Good Luck!!


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Ladies, well....I have to say I have shorter hair than Winona Ryder!!! It was sooooooo short and spiked int he back...Currently I have hair down past my shoulders!!! woooooo...so it isn't impossible. Patience is definitely a huge part but the way I kept going was putting the front portion of my hair back into twists...so kinf of like corn rolls all the way across and leaving the back. Its a cute look and very handy throughout the day. It took me approximately a year and a maybe two months to have decent hair length. But as soon as I could put it up I did both the twists and half pony tails until the bottom all fit into one!

good luck on your journey!!!!!
I've been there!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

resist the urge to cut!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some recommend taking biotin to accelerate growth.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_resist the urge to cut!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some recommend taking biotin to accelerate growth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've taken biotin to help my nails and hair grow.  I feel that it really helped.  I was taking 1000 mcg a day, I know some people take up to 3000 mcg.  One word of warning, it makes all your hair grow faster so be prepared to shave/wax more often.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm taking 1000mg a day, considering bumping it to 2, but yeah. 
Shave/wax time increases as well. :/


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

Does Biotin actually help your hair grow faster? My hair is a little bit below my shoulders and I want it to be longer but it just won't grow. Should I try this?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

According to anything I've ever heard of, it does help.


----------



## star1692 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice and encouragement girls!!  Guess I have a long road ahead of me!!  I'll do as suggested and resist the urge to cut it off!!!  God its soo freaking hard though.  Where do you get biotin???


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

Target. 5bucks.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_Thanks for all the advice and encouragement girls!!  Guess I have a long road ahead of me!!  I'll do as suggested and resist the urge to cut it off!!!  God its soo freaking hard though.  Where do you get biotin???_

 
Any grocery store or discount store with a vitamin section will have biotin as well as any health food or vitamin shop.  There are also hair, skin and nails vitamins but you'll pay way more for ingredients you can get in the average multivitamin.  

I got my bottle of biotin when my grocery store was having a sale on their brand of supplements.  I got 60 tablets for $3.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_Target. 5bucks._

 
Dude, I am all over this!


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

oh yeah, I also leave my sunglasses on top of my ALL the time.  It subs as a headband and makes me feel more glamorous!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 17, 2006)

you can get a skinny scarf from f21 and put it around your head as a headband a la Nicole Richie.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sewpunk* 
_oh yeah, I also leave my sunglasses on top of my ALL the time.  It subs as a headband and makes me feel more glamorous! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha. I do this all the time. If my hair doesn't work out the way I want it to, I just put my glasses on my head and my problem's solved. A lot of people ask me, "Don't you have glasses so you can READ?!" Glasses = $250 headband


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_"Don't you have glasses so you can READ?!" Glasses = $250 headband_

 
  So, so true!


----------



## Cyn (Aug 18, 2006)

Walmart, $1.50 for 60 caps, 1000 mcg


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 7, 2006)

we {as in the arab region} mostly use castor oil to make the hair grow faster and thicker as well~! =)


----------



## Raerae (Sep 7, 2006)

god i hated growing my hair out...  I had a short short short cut going for a bit.  I actually didn't make it the first time, and attacked my not short but not long hair with the scissors lol.  2nd time I made it.

My hair is about 5 inches below my shoulders now and growing.  I've been rocking the ponytail forever!

I made a huge hair blunder with my bangs though and cut them way short.  I hated it as soon as I did it.  But I had to see how I would look.  So yeh... Growing that out now LOL!  My bangs just barely tuck behind my ears now lol, and just long enough to always get stuck in my lipgloss.  LOL


----------



## MarniMac (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck with growing your hair out...I think we've all been there. I second the biotin recommendation. Personally, I would say the best advice I can give is to put off trims/cuts as long as possible (I get mine trimmed every 3 months and highlighted every 2 months...but that may be too long for you). My hair is currently at my bra strap, but I cannot wait till its mid waist on me...the biotin gives me literally about an 1 inch of hair growth a month. Good luck honey!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2006)

drink alot of milk and eat foods high in protein. your hair is made up mostly of keratin which is a protein. also, make sure you stay hydrated. i've never tried biotin, so i can't say anything about it really (i'm seriously thinking about it now though!) but milk and protein is a surefire way to promote healthy hair growth


----------



## lara (Sep 8, 2006)

Get regular trims so you don't get a mullet. Apart from that, just invest in lots of cute scarves, pins and some styling paste. You can't hurry your hair; all you can do it keep it stylish enough that you don' get jack of it growing and attempt to cut it all off again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went from 1/2" pixie crop to hair halfway down my back in 3.5 years, it's just a matter of keeping away from the scissors.


----------



## jusgreen (Sep 9, 2006)

Of course, eating a balanced diet and drinking plenty of water.  

I could never get my hair past bra strap length.  I've learned quite a few things in the past year and now my hair touches my waist.  

1.  Clarify all the silicone products off your hair, so that you can see any actual damage.  Silicone does a great job of 'gluing' your split ends together.

2. Trim off the damage.  I wet my hair, then apply some cone-free conditioner to the length and ends and leave it on.  I use VO5 conditioners, they have no silicone. (the fruity ones)  I use a mild sulfated shampoo (none of the popular products), and dilute it with water in an applicator bottle with a nozzle.  Shake it up and the nozzle lets me get all the foamy shampoo right on my scalp.  You'll find you have more than enough lather and it cleans just as well, but is much gentler on your scalp.  Harsh full strength shampoos strip all the oil from your scalp and in turn, your scalp will work overtime to produce the oil and then much more.  
I rinse well with warm water and then apply a 'richer' cone free conditioner all over, not getting any on the scalp.Two of my favorites are Nature's Gate Original Herbal and Sebastian Volume.  The scalp needs to be free of any waxy,oily products.    I got rid of my oily scalp by doing this and I no longer have to wash my hair everyday.  I put a plastic hair cap on , leaving the conditioner on while I finish bathing.  Then rinse well with warm water, followed by a cool/cold rinse to help calm the cuticle and promote natural shine.

3.  I've learned to let my hair air dry most of the time, saving the use of a blow dryer for special occassions.  No flat irons or curling irons.  I've learned many new cool up-do's and in the process my hair has grown like a weed.  Pretty awesome for an old lady.  

4.  If  you want coloring or highlighting, go to a professional.  I get my roots touched up every two months and have a microtrim twice a year.  I have no split ends.  The microtrim mostly shapes my hair, it grows in a 'u' shape.  

My avatar is my hair, except it is about 2" longer now.


----------



## Glow (Sep 9, 2006)

It took me four years to grow out what a stylist did because she didn't like my grandmother. She chopped my hair above my ears going into grade 8. I wasn't wearing my glasses so I couldn't really see what she was doing. And the nerve of it was she wouldn't refund it. It was $70 for 4 years of being made fun of for it. (It's only now just touching my shoulder)

It's only now starting to grow out. JUst go for regular trims to get split ends out and deep condition every once in a while (not too often) and use the right shampoo for your hair type.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2006)

Really loving the biotin. I've hit 3/4 of an inch in less than a month, and it's noticable growth.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 12, 2007)

cant wait to try this!!!


----------



## Chelseaa (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow the biotin sounds great. I actually might try that.

If you stop using it, will the effects stop too? i.e. if I start using it will i ALWAYS have to shave my legs pretty much every other day? or just untill I stop?


----------



## bigchiefhoho (Jul 27, 2007)

You might want to try http://www.longhaircommunity.com for some good hair tips.  I've been growing my hair out for about five years (got it buzzed then, and it's just past waist-length now), and the girls there have a lot of really good advice and support on growing hair.  The biotin really does work (and the effects do stop once you stop taking it - it only spurs the growth while it's in your system).  MSM is great, too - it doesn't make the hair grow faster, but it does make the new growth healthier, shinier, thicker, etc., at least in my experience.


----------

